# Sudden bloody mucus



## Sorbsy (Sep 5, 2010)

Ugh. Well, I didn't think I'd be posting about this here, but now I'm sick with worry.I've just moved and as a result have been under stress. To top that off, immediately after the move I made a rather impromptu visit to Pennsylvania to visit someone I've never met before (an artist friend). It went ok until after, when some drama started with an emotionally abusive ex (not new to me). I'm sure that exacerbates things, but I haven't actually noticed that much a change for the worse in my bowels.Ever since I had to take antibiotics for a strep throat infection about two months ago, I've had repeated bloating and intestinal upset. Not surprising. The bloat got worse during the move, and my feces started to smell horrible - I know this is horrible, but like a putrefying carcass. New to me! I also often feel queasy after I eat anything heavy at all and I've lost my appetite, so I've lost eight pounds in about a month from not eating. I figured all of that was related to anxiety. Actually, the weight loss is a godsend, for now.I DON'T have regular constipation and I have diarrhea only on extremely rare occasions. My movements are usually soft, pale (orangish), somewhat narrower than I'd like, and very easy to pass. _**I never strain to have a BM, ever!**_This morning I woke up at 8am having to urinate, and made note that the lymph nodes in my neck were big and very sore. When I did finally pee I had a rather excessive amount of flatulence. When I 'farted,' I felt a wet substance coming out. "Great," I was thinking, "I'm getting sick". I figured I had unexpected liquisharts. However, when I looked in the bowl, what I saw terrified me; there sat a half dollar sized clump of mucus tinted very strongly with quite a lot of deep red blood. The blood wasn't so much dark as deep crimson. I haven't had right sided (RLQ) pain for a month, and there was no pain preceding this incident. I still have visible and palpable peristalsis in the RLQ of my abdomen, and today it's been constantly gurgling. The RLQ intermittent ache, gurgling and bulge have persisted for about seven months now without much change.Yes, I know to get it checked out, but I'm only doing so if it persists or other symptoms crop up. My enlarged neck lymphs worry me and make me think this has to be inflammatory bowel disease, especially since my dad suffered through a much worse version of what I saw in the toilet. BUT...my question is, does this also occur frequently as a benign symptom of IBS? Is a mucus glob a typical sign of internal hemorrhoids? Has anyone else experienced a random blood glob falling out of them with mere flatulence??Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Plain mucus is benign.. blood-tinged mucus is not. Go to the Dr.


----------



## Sorbsy (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, when I told two of my friends about it, both said it sounded like internal hemorrhoids to them. Keep in mind the mucus was coloured with a bright red, even if it wasn't on the toilet paper. In fact, it seemed encased in the mucus. (Ew)My appetite has increased some today but I'm getting sharp pains in my lower bowel. One more risk factor I have for bleeding hemorrhoids is that I'm currently taking coumarin blood thinner to treat my factor V Leiden and prevent DVT, so when I do bleed, I bleed quite a lot. Maybe what would be unnoticeable to some is far more pronounced in me.I'm not sure what internal hemorrhoids are like. What sort of experiences do people here have with them?


BQ said:


> Plain mucus is benign.. blood-tinged mucus is not. Go to the Dr.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is best to let your Dr know this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

GO TO A DOCTOR. If for nothing else, other than to put your mind at rest.Good luck.


----------



## Sorbsy (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I'll mention it in passing on my next (unrelated) visit. It hasn't bothered me since it happened because, well, it was a tiny amount and hasn't happened again. The amount of mucus tells me it was almost definitely an irritated internal hemorrhoid and it's now healed. The rest of my GI tract has been fine, and since I've increased my fiber (mmm, bean dip), I'm not having anymore 'roid symptoms at all.If it happens again, I'm going to be alarmed and get the full 'scope, for sure.


----------

